# Dark Base 900 Netzteil einbauen zu schwer



## Maskkulin (9. November 2016)

Wie habt ihr es geschafft das Netzteil einzubauen? Ich hab versucht diese Halterung am Boden zu entfernen, aber die Schrauben sind bei mir so übertrieben fest gezogen, bekomme das auf keinen Fall raus -.-
Ist mein Gehäuse kaputt?


----------



## Killermarkus81 (9. November 2016)

Maskkulin schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr es geschafft das Netzteil einzubauen? Ich hab versucht diese Halterung am Boden zu entfernen, aber die Schrauben sind bei mir so übertrieben fest gezogen, bekomme das auf keinen Fall raus -.-
> Ist mein Gehäuse kaputt?



Hast du's schonmal mit so nem zylindrischen meist verchromten langen Stab versucht, der am Ende so vier Zacken hat (meist als Kreuzschlitz bezeichnet)?


----------



## Scubaman (9. November 2016)

Guckst Du hier:

be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Anleitung: Hardware Installation | Allround-PC.com - YouTube

ab 3:57

Was dieses Internetz alles hergibt...


----------



## v3nom (9. November 2016)

Kannst du ein Foto machen? Eigentlich sollten die Schrauben sich lösen lassen. Wichtig ist es einen möglichst großen/passenden Schrauberzieher zu nehmen, um möglichst viel Kraft bei widerspenstigen Schrauben aufbringen zu können.


----------



## Maskkulin (12. November 2016)

hab die schrauben leider schon geschrottet, muss es zurückschicken. Welchen Kreuzschlitz empfiehlt ihr? Also welche länge?  Gehen 100 mm?


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2016)

Sollte eigentlich wurst sein. Hauptsache er passt. Kann ja nicht angehen, dass man bei einem Case für den Preis die Schrauben nicht losbekommt oder sie nur losbekommt, wenn man sie dabei kaputt macht. Sorry, für einen Geldbetrag jenseits der 200€ sollte einfach ALLES perfekt sein...


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. November 2016)

Die Schrauben sind zwar teilweise recht fest angezogen, da stimme ich zu. Allerdings lassen sich diese ganz gut mit einem Schraubendreher Gr. PZ 2 lösen. 

Für den ersten Einbau des Netzteils ist es doch gar nicht notwendig die Schrauben im Boden zu lösen. Nachdem die Netzteilhalterung an Netzteil geschraubt worden ist, wird diese einfach auf die 4 Schrauben im Boden 
aufgeschoben.

@target2804
naja... mit dem falschen Schraubendreher bekommt man über kurz oder lang jede Schraube kaputt. Das hat dann gar nichts mit der Qualität zu tun sondern einfach mit
dem falschen Arbeitsmittel.


Gruß Andre


----------



## Maskkulin (17. November 2016)

Kommt mir nur so vor, oder kennt sich keiner hier aus? Hab mir so einen PZ 2 x 100 mm Kreuzschlitz von Amazon gekauft, 100 mm weil nur da gab's Lasertip dazu, dachte das kann nicht schaden bei so festen Schrauben. Leider hat der Kreuzschlitz bei keiner Schraube gepasst, war zu fett. Verstehe auch nicht warum man PZ 2 empfohlen bekommt, im Gehäuse sind doch keine Pozidriv-Schrauben. Pozidriv – Wikipedia


----------



## ThomasHAFX (18. November 2016)

Ich hatte auch das Problem mit diesen Schrauben,  was auch möglich ist, wenn du die Blenden an der Rückseite löst und einfach die 4 Schrauben von hinten durch anschraubst, so musst du die Bogenschrauben  nicht lösen.  Das mit den rein schieben in diesen schlitten, hätte man auch besser lösen können, da man es ja eh in eine Richtung rein schieben muss und dann mit den 2 Schrauben an der Seite befestigen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (18. November 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich wurst sein. Hauptsache er passt. Kann ja nicht angehen, dass man bei einem Case für den Preis die Schrauben nicht losbekommt oder sie nur losbekommt, wenn man sie dabei kaputt macht. Sorry, für einen Geldbetrag jenseits der 200€ sollte einfach ALLES perfekt sein...



Leider scheint das ein Produktionsfehler zu sein, scheint bei vielen hier der Fall zu sei,  das sich die Schrauben nicht leicht lösen lassen, musste auch eine Schraube weg werfen, genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, bei einem Gehäuse das Modular aufgebaut ist und wo man alles zerlegen kann, sollte so was auf keinen Fall sein. Zu dem sind die USB Front Anschlüsse sehr starr, man bekommt also schwer einen USB Stick rein, wird aber mit der dauer sicher lockerer und leichter.
 Sonst ist das Gehäuse  aber echt TOP !


----------



## bonbon2k (20. November 2016)

Aber schon erstaunlich für ein Gehäuse, über wie viele Fehler und Probleme man in den Foren liest. Wollte es mir nächstes Jahr eigentlich kaufen, aber inzwischen vergeht mir die Lust darauf  Oder gibts im 2017 vielleicht eine neue Revision?


----------



## v3nom (20. November 2016)

Die Sache ist doch: das Gehäuse ist extremst modular. Viele Stellen an denen Anpassungen gemacht werden mussten und somit auch ein Kompromiss gefunden werden musste. 
imho ist der Spagat super gelungen und be quiet! hat abgeliefert. Klar ist es nicht perfekt und es wird Verbesserungen geben, aber so wie es ist ist es vielen andern Gehäusen um einges vorraus.

Das manche Stellen nicht die Aufmerksamkeit bekommen haben, die eigentlich notwendig gewesen wäre ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Aber jedes Problem kann mit be quiet! sachlich gelöst werden!


----------

